

Twitter to Add Photo Filters to Compete With Instagram - hornokplease
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/02/twitter-will-introduce-photo-filters-to-compete-with-instagram/

======
brackin
The key reason people use Instagram is not about filters. Which is why
Hipstermatic which was far more popular at first let most of their employees
go.

There is a level of context around Instagram pictures. The cropped square
image that is easy to consume as you scroll, the filter, the way the
geolocation data is shown and the way you like and interact with the picture.

The way you interact on Twitter is different to Instagram. When I see someone
Instagram a picture I will rarely comment but when I see a post on Instagram
I'll interact with most posts. Instagram isn't necessarily especially
brilliant but all of this is about context. You don't post the same content on
Twitter and Facebook.

